# Silky with webbed toes



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a 4-5 week old silky that has webbing between two of his toes. Can this cause any harm to his foot or trouble with walking In the future? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have never heard of such a thing. I imagine it should be pretty good, I mean waterfowl seem to walk around alright.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you reading up on Silkies or something? This post is a year old.

Web toes are not uncommon in highly bred Silkies. It doesn't affect their ability to get around at all.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I was just rumaging arond in the various forums, and had not even seen the date, haha..
so what is it that causes the webbed toes


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Probably some hidden gene that when two birds carrying it are put together produce young with the webbing.


----------



## joly_bee (May 26, 2015)

I have never heard of such a thing.

ไฮไลท์บอล คู่เด็ด ทุกคู่ ทุกแมต ไม่พลาด ได้ที่นี่ ไฮไลท์ฟุตบอล


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The webbing, most of the time, is not what you see with water fowl feet. Its more subtle but if you look for it then you're more apt to see it if its there.


----------

